# R3000 Epson DTG Printer



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Following is all of the information on Ebay regarding this printer. Before I invest, I would like someone who knows more about this than I do to tell me if this is a great deal.

OUR BEST SELLER ON EBAY! 

BEWARE OF OTHERS SELLING A PRINTER DISCONTINUED BY EPSON! Cheaper today but impossible to find parts for later! Or even worse something made in China! 

This Epson R3000 DTG Print Direct To Garment Flatbed Will Print White And Dark Garments and assembled in the U.S.A.! 

Here is some video from one of our ink testing trials... 

NeoJetz 3000 using Firebird Inks - YouTube 

BRAND NEW! 

Just $295. Insured Shipping To lower 48 States! 

The Epson R3000 DTG Printer With Direct Drive... 

3 simple steps: 

Design - Print & Heat Press (not included) 

Design: 

The Epson R3000 DTG Garment Printer will print any image you can see on a computer screen right onto a garment in full, bright colors. Printers have been upgraded to the Epson R3000 Based printer. 

Print: 

You’ll print incredibly detailed bright images on white and dark garments. Shirts can be printed in as little as one minute on white garments and three minutes on dark garments where a white under base is required, depending on the size of the design. 

Heat Press (Not Included) Inks simply need to be cured with any standard heat press. 

Prints Easily on Dark & Light Fabric 

With the Epson R3000 DTG Garment Printer, you can expect to see quality printing on both white and dark (including black) shirts, time and time again. 

T-shirt printing has never been easier! 

Print t-shirts with little mess, little cost, and little set-up time than traditional screen printing. 

The New Epson R3000 based DTG Garment Printer compared to DTG Printers on the market that retail for over $10,000 and we don't use discontinued printers! 

This powerful, large wide-format printer offers incredible versatility so you can explore and expand upon all of your creative designs. 

Printing Technology: 

Advanced Micro Piezo® AMC print head with ink-repelling coating technology, 8-channel, drop-on-demand, inkjet print head 

Nozzle Configuration: 180 nozzles x 8 

Minimum Ink Droplet Size: 

2 picolitersVariable Droplet Technology can produce up to 3 different droplet sizes per print line 

Maximum Print Resolution: 5760 x 1440 dpi 

Print CMYK And White Ink Quick T Print DTG Engine delivers excellent prints! 

With The New NewJetz DTG Garment Printer you’ll have "a no worry" reliability of a NEW DTG Printer! 

$1,000. Value RIP software is included. 

Print 50 light shirts per hour. 

Print 10 to 20 dark shirts per hour. 

Inks need to be cured with any regular heat press or screen printing dryer. 

Super Large 12.5 x 16 inch print area. 

Interface: 

Hi-Speed USB 2.0 (1 port)100Base-T Ethernet (1 port)Wi-Fi CERTIFIED™ (802.11n only)Epson Connect™4: Epson iPrint™ Mobile App 

Operating Systems: 

Windows® 8 (32-bit, 64-bit), Windows 7 (32-bit, 64-bit), Windows Vista® (32-bit, 64-bit), Windows XP, Windows XP Professional x64 EditionMac OS® X 10.5.x, 10.6.x, 10.7.x, 10.8.x 

Printer Language: Epson ESC/P2®2 raster photographic drivers standard 

Temperature: 

Operating50° to 95° F (10° to 35° C)Storage-4° to 104° F (-20° to 40° C) 

Humidity: 

Operating20% to 80% (no condensation)Storage5% to 85% (no condensation) 

Sound Level: Approx. 38 dB according to ISO 7779 

Rated Voltage: AC 110 – 120V 

Rated Frequency: 50 – 60 Hz 

Rated Current: 0.6 A/110 – 120 V 

Power Consumption: 

Printing: 

approx. 21 WSleep Mode: less than 3.5 W 

Safety Standards: 

UL1950, CSA 22.2 950 FDA, EMI: FCC Part 15 subpart B class B, CSA C108.8 class B, AS/NZS 3548 class B 

Dimensions: 

Printing24.2" x 32" x 16.7" (W x D x H) Storage24.2" x 14.5" x 9" (W x D x H) 

Weight: 64 lbs 

CMYK or White Ink Capable 

Ink Sets Not Included! 
Heavy Duty Frame Construction made to last. Designed and Manufactured in the U.S. 

Versatile and easy to move and set up 

Warranty! (contact for more info) 

Printer is shipped freight to commercial USA address. 

**** other things needed before you print **** 

CIS, Ink set, Pretreatment for dark shirts, Sprayer to apply pretreatment, a T shirt, heat press or dryer and computer. 

Items may take 2 to 3 weeks before shipping as all printers are retested before shipping and crating. 

GalaxyGamez store


----------



## Emortal (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey lmclain, I'd be very cautious with this one. I don't like to see new buyers get taken advantage of. What you're looking at is a Spectra 3000 knock off. This seller is trying to fool you into thinking you're getting a Spectra 3000 equivalent for thousands less. You won't. There is more to making a good DTG like the Spectra than just adapting a good printer. One example is to look at how the platen is driven. On a good DTG like the Spectra, you'll find an industrial grade system that's ready to print all day. On these cheap knockoffs, you'll find the platen is driven by the original paper motor, which was never intended to move so much weight and will wear down over time. Trusting a knock-off like this to save a little money will get you an expensive paperweight that can't print ****. Even that video is suspect. The Ebay ad says don't buy from China, but the video is a Chinese DTG based on the Epson 2000. It looks nothing like the 3000 they claim to be selling. Look at the video and Ebay listing again. You'll see they don't quite match up. It's pretty shady, and not the kind of business I'd want to trust with thousands of dollars.


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

Emortal said:


> Hey lmclain, I'd be very cautious with this one. I don't like to see new buyers get taken advantage of. What you're looking at is a Spectra 3000 knock off. This seller is trying to fool you into thinking you're getting a Spectra 3000 equivalent for thousands less. You won't. There is more to making a good DTG like the Spectra than just adapting a good printer. One example is to look at how the platen is driven. On a good DTG like the Spectra, you'll find an industrial grade system that's ready to print all day. On these cheap knockoffs, you'll find the platen is driven by the original paper motor, which was never intended to move so much weight and will wear down over time. Trusting a knock-off like this to save a little money will get you an expensive paperweight that can't print ****. Even that video is suspect. The Ebay ad says don't buy from China, but the video is a Chinese DTG based on the Epson 2000. It looks nothing like the 3000 they claim to be selling. Look at the video and Ebay listing again. You'll see they don't quite match up. It's pretty shady, and not the kind of business I'd want to trust with thousands of dollars.


 Thank you so much for your input and advice is taken. I asked them to take a picture of the label showing the Epson name on the machine and his reply was "We have sold at least 10 of these on Ebay". This comment does not satisfy my inquiry. 

I will stick with the Spectra 3000. Thank you so very much.


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

I agree, be very cautious. If it looks questionable, it probably is. 
It sounds like they are trying to confuse unsuspecting buyers with the name.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm curious as to why the guy kneeling on the floor has his finger on the top cover of the printer. Is he keeping it from shaking? And why is the printer on the floor?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I guess the moderators deleted the posts


Yes, the self promotional posts from the seller were reported by members and moderated as per our forum guidelines


----------



## celticnations (Aug 3, 2014)

I think you miss understand me. I don't make these printers. They are made in Utah by another company. Not trying to be anything I was or am not. We purchased one of these and liked them so much we started selling them.

I was speaking as a customer because I am a customer. 

Not trying to hide anything by suggesting they call other customers like me who like them.

If you thought otherwise my apologies.


----------



## celticnations (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for that!


----------



## celticnations (Aug 3, 2014)

Also there is a thread here on Mesaprint. I think it was not the Epson R3000 but it is the thread (GASP) of another happy Mesaprint customer. 

For your viewing pleasure...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/diy-dtg/t434833.html#/forumsite/20502/topics/434833


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

lmcclain6 said:


> Thank you so much for your input and advice is taken. I asked them to take a picture of the label showing the Epson name on the machine and his reply was "We have sold at least 10 of these on Ebay". This comment does not satisfy my inquiry.
> 
> I will stick with the Spectra 3000. Thank you so very much.


lmcclain6

Your basically looking at a hobby printer with friction drive, made by mesa prints out of Arizona (they made the easy t printer) here is a brief on the differences in another thread.. do your homework if your serious about printing!!! http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t446570.html#post2490154


----------



## celticnations (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks German for explaining. I Just explain my experience with the printer. I just felt like I was being trashed by that one fellow for something I did not do. 
My first contact with with most folks includes a statement about joining this forum so I felt like I needed to chime in.
Thanks for further explaining Mesaprint.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I just felt like I was being trashed by that one fellow for something I did not do.
> My first contact with with most folks includes a statement about joining this forum so I felt like I needed to chime in.


Just to explain, the reason why you may have had some backlash is because we frown upon self promotional posts here.

So when your posts aren't fully transparent (like mentioning you are a seller of the machine you are writing rave reviews for...*before* you make the posts), then it can raise some red flags 

You explained the situation, the member has gotten some feedback on the printer they are looking into, so hopefully things can move on from here


----------



## celticnations (Aug 3, 2014)

No problem I fully understand that I should have been less off the cuff and more thorough in my post. I was just trying to say that we use one and love it.
Now I have a question. I do state in the above that the printer is "direct drive" when ya'll read that does this say "friction drive" to you or should it just say friction? As this seems to be a big deal with which type machine is chosen. Thanks in advance.


----------



## celticnations (Aug 3, 2014)

Or better yet is there anything that should be included or is not relevant. Thanks


----------

